

Let's Start a Learning Revolution - mikekarnj
http://www.slideshare.net/skillshare/lets-start-a-learning-revolution-7730139?from=ss_embed

======
CodeMage
Michael, I liked most of your presentation and I agree with a lot of what you
said there. But was it really necessary to post it twice to HN? Why don't we
just stick with this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503064>

